# Sticky  ***Official Lowered Cruze Photo Thread***



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

eibachs on a 2011 ls
1in drop rear 1.25 front
uhhh alignment idk eibach installed i didnt
rides good big bumps are noticable


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Stickied. Lets keep the chatter to a minumum, photos only for the most part. Thanks guys!


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

2011 1LT 1.4l

ride is a little bit stiff but not uncomfortable..needs aligned i am pretty sure we can only get the front camber adjusted haven't found much out about the rear.

b&g's 1.6 in the front and 1.2 in the rear..this is what b&g says not positive i don't have the before measurements..but my most current measurement from the ground to the fender lip is about 26 9/16 on all corners.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

just got my pedders in today tonight ill be bringing my car to the mechanic and some time on the weekend have them installed. Pics will be up with all the info about the Pedders springs !!!


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

1. 2011
2. 1.4T
3. SRiV
4. Springs
5. King springs
6. 45mm F + R
7. Nil Fitment Issues kit
8. Firm, not too stiff, secures vehicle at speed
9. Vibration in driveshafts due to CV joint angle change, only low speeds and low speed cornering do you notice it, but its irritating the crud out of me. If I take off uphill in first gear, the car vibrates and shakes ridiculously.



This forum doesn't allow upload from mobile phone, will have to upload later


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> just got my pedders in today tonight ill be bringing my car to the mechanic and some time on the weekend have them installed. Pics will be up with all the info about the Pedders springs !!!


 We're gonna have to hook up one of these days and trade notes bud. lol

I wanna see the drop and need to get a feel for the Trifecta tune! :goodjob:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Patman said:


> I think the car looks "tough" without the hub caps and lowering looks like the way to go. I may try taking them off my LS and see how it looks and if I like it, save a couple hundred on wheels. Yea I'm cheap but haven't had a raise in 5 years and my son's private school is killing me!


lol i took the caps off because,when you run a autocross you cant have hubcaps on,they can possibly fall off


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

installing my peddders tonight, car will be ready tommorow morning.....pics will be posted early tommorow morning......Cheeers!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Patman said:


> I think the car looks "tough" without the hub caps and lowering looks like the way to go. I may try taking them off my LS and see how it looks and if I like it, save a couple hundred on wheels. Yea I'm cheap but haven't had a raise in 5 years and my son's private school is killing me!



Please keep the chatter to a min in this sticky thread.... 

Directly related to suspension and opinions of the suspension.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Finally installed the Pedders springs lastnight and had some time to snap some pics. The drop is awesome!!! The ride is nice, a bit stiffer then stock but thats what you get when you install lowering springs (nothing crazy though lol) 

Only issue I have, is that the front sits a lot higher then the rear, and i wanted it the other way around........lol.

I have read that a lot of people who installed these pedders have the same issue as i have. So my only option really, is to cut my stock springs (about 2 coils) just enough too match my rear. The rear is really really low and i love it! 

Hope this helps everyone! Thanks.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

P.S. I will post pics when I cut the coils down, have everything matching for everyone to see. 

Im not going for a complete RICER look by lowering it stupidly, just enough to match the rear wheel gap.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

so a 1.5" rear and a 2" front drop should be the way to go!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

wow the pedders looks amazing... need to see on a non-rs though


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

let them settle for a little first before you cut your stockers


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! Really happy with the feel and the rear looks awesome. Just gotta find a cheap way to drop the front. Dayhoff, im gunna wait another couple of days and see if it drops any further. Ill llet you guys know how it goes. Wha do you guys recommend......cutting stock springs or the pedders? Thanks guys.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Thanks guys! Really happy with the feel and the rear looks awesome. Just gotta find a cheap way to drop the front. Dayhoff, im gunna wait another couple of days and see if it drops any further. Ill llet you guys know how it goes. Wha do you guys recommend......cutting stock springs or the pedders? Thanks guys.


don't cut either. in a couple days the front will set a little. I've always seen the rear lower than the front on FWD due to the extra weight up front - they make the spring a little taller/firmer


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks shawn, i just really hate how it looks uneven. I cant leave it like this.......  really dont want to cut these pedders but i think its my only choice. Unless i can get just a front set of coilovers for my front.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

What are the fender arch heights at all 4 corners?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I will measure tommorow, the rear is like 1 finger away from the tire lol....loving the look, the front..........not so much haha. Cutting my springs soon, ill keep you guys tuned!


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Dayhoff35 said:


> let them settle for a little first before you cut your stockers


This is what we also recommended also to him.

Then again we could always get him/sell him just 2 front pedder springs if he didnt like the results.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

TurboTechRacing said:


> This is what we also recommended also to him.
> 
> Then again we could always get him/sell him just 2 front pedder springs if he didnt like the results.


Haha, yeah, get that paper! lol J/k


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha, yeah I will let them set for a bit, i just hate the way the front is different then the back, it throws everything off in my books  

Looking if I can find just front coilovers for my cruze, better then cutting springs.....

Lets say I do end up cutting my front springs, and something does go wrong, im just going to swap everything out with pedder coilovers. Which I should have bought in the first place. Anything you can do Aaron?





TurboTechRacing said:


> This is what we also recommended also to him.
> 
> Then again we could always get him/sell him just 2 front pedder springs if he didnt like the results.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I might just sell these springs and buy coilovers 

Anyone interested, just PM me


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I might just sell these springs and buy coilovers
> 
> Anyone interested, just PM me


Your best option!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

I got dibs!
Lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm working with someone 'high up' from Pedders as of this morning. More news to follow. Please PM me if you own the springs and let me know if you have this issue (or if yours are somehow fine)


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

here are some pictures i took today of mine with the b&g's. i am pretty sure they have completely settled


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats amazing. What spring rate front and rear?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

R1XSTA said:


> Thats amazing. What spring rate front and rear?


not sure b&g didn't say anything about the spring rate to me and there site doesn't have any info on it


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

So you don't know whether its SL/SSL/SSL etc etc.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

This is NOT my car, i stumbled across it today while surfing the web and decided to post it because its about as close to a good stance on a Cruze as i've seen yet excluding the SEMA cars...

Known Specs:

-Australian Cruze
-Diesel
-On Coilovers
-Wheels = 19x8.5 +42
-Tires = 245/35/19
-Comments = Rides "comfy" and plans to go lower

NOTE: I _believe_ the non-US diesel Cruze has a different bolt patern than our current US Cruze models, keep that in mind before you go searching for these wheels to buy.


On with the pics...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

This cruze is sooooo nice, loving the stance and the clean rims, no Tints either, nice work


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

1. Model Year: 2011
2. Engine: 1.4T 6spd Manual
3. Trim Level Australian Version SRI-V
4. Suspension Type: Springs
5. Supplier: King Springs
6. Drop Height: 45mm
7. Fitment Issues / Modifications Required: Nil, these just bolt up
8. Ride Quality Comments: Ride is slightly firmer, although since lowering the CV Shafts have picked up a slight vibration at low speeds due to new angles
9. Wheel Specs: 20x8 +32 KMC Rockstar 775. Flat Black. 245/30R20 Achilles ATR Sports
10. Fitment Issues / Modifications Required: I had the rear guards lipped slightly for when I lower it more.
11. Ride Quality Comments: Lower Tyre profile has made the road surface more noticeable. Steering response is better and car grips much more.

VIDEO


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

A few nice pics but still too much chatter. Needs more pics only.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Getting my 2 NEW front coils from Pedders on Thursday!! Gunna install ASAP! Pics will be posted here FIRST!


----------



## txisboi23 (Feb 21, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Getting my 2 NEW front coils from Pedders on Thursday!! Gunna install ASAP! Pics will be posted here FIRST!


any updated pictures?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Selling the pedders (updated springs) to a local friend.....i ended up going with DGR coilovers........mmm

INSANE SPEED MOTORSPORTS.COM




txisboi23 said:


> any updated pictures?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

More side pics with good lighting guys. Have fronts settled to match backs yet?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Need more drop!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow Limited, that looks sick. Those are the regular LTZ wheels Pastidip'd right?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Wow Limited, that looks sick. Those are the regular LTZ wheels Pastidip'd right?


ECO rims


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

limited360 said:


> ECO rims


Still sexy as flock. Do want, anyways i will stop the chatter, i wonder what the 18in look pastidipped.


----------



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> This is NOT my car, i stumbled across it today while surfing the web and decided to post it because its about as close to a good stance on a Cruze as i've seen yet excluding the SEMA cars...
> 
> Known Specs:
> 
> ...




Skills, what kind of wheels are those? I am going to be ordering them if they fit. Also are you the skills from j-body.org?


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

If I remember correctly the Foreign Diesel's don't use the USA 5x105 Bolt Pattern. I think its 5x100 or 5x114. **** you guys LOL. The 5x105 is hard to find wheels in what I am looking for. Hopefully by the time i save up the money to buy wheels, more will be available. I have a Victory Red 2012 Cruze RS LT1, and I want some deep-dish Chrome 5 spoke wheels.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

ShawnB said:


> If I remember correctly the Foreign Diesel's don't use the USA 5x105 Bolt Pattern. I think its 5x100 or 5x114.


Shawn is correct. In AUS the Diesel's run a 5x114 stud pattern. Which is infuriating as ****. 
I was driving home, saw this cruze and had to take some photos, The guy just had full pedders coilover's installed.

In these photos the rear is wound down 1/2 way, and the front are 3/4 wound down.

It is a CDX Diesel, with 245/30/20. Hopefully photo's arent too big, taken off my iPhone.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

wow loving that drop!!! not so much the wheels but its nice!


----------



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

Ughh, why did GM do that to us. I guess its custom wheel time. CCW here I come.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Need more drop!


Actually that's about perfect for me, I don't want any wheel tuck.
What do you have?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

OEM said:


> Skills, what kind of wheels are those? I am going to be ordering them if they fit. Also are you the skills from j-body.org?


Yup, that's me... After 3 J-body cars you would have thought I'd learn a lesson and stay away from GM compacts...

As for those wheels, no clue what they are but like I already said, the won't fit a US model Cruze anyway.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

ShawnB said:


> If I remember correctly the Foreign Diesel's don't use the USA 5x105 Bolt Pattern. I think its 5x100 or 5x114. **** you guys LOL. The 5x105 is hard to find wheels in what I am looking for. Hopefully by the time i save up the money to buy wheels, more will be available. I have a Victory Red 2012 Cruze RS LT1, and I want some deep-dish Chrome 5 spoke wheels.


Look up CCW LM5 wheels.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Mick said:


> Actually that's about perfect for me, I don't want any wheel tuck.
> What do you have?


Eibachs


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks, is the wheel gap the same in front and back and are those 17's?


----------



## TurboMatt (Mar 24, 2012)

OEM said:


> Skills, what kind of wheels are those? I am going to be ordering them if they fit. Also are you the skills from j-body.org?


They are Vertini "Magic" wheels. Unfortunately, as has already been mentioned, they aren't made in a 5 x 105 bolt pattern.


----------



## SebastianUS83 (Feb 19, 2012)

limited360 said:


> Please only post the following in this thread... Mod's please remove other posts!
> 
> Any before and after pictures is greatly appreciated as well.
> 
> ...



Eiback Pro Kit Front/Back 30 mm.
Comfortable driving skills
1.8 LTZ


----------



## boyscout77 (Nov 25, 2011)

What did it cost to have this done it looks real nice but how does it ride now?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

boyscout77 said:


> What did it cost to have this done it looks real nice but how does it ride now?


I paid under $300 installed for my eibachs.


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Eibachs nice ride on my ECO Manual
1.5 drop 
19'' TSW Wheels 23/35/19 Tires, No noise rattles or squeaks Wish I would have gone to 2'' drop 
Doesn't bottom out at all.


----------



## cnjsanchez (Apr 6, 2012)

SebastianUS83 said:


> Eiback Pro Kit Front/Back 30 mm.
> Comfortable driving skills
> 1.8 LTZ
> 
> View attachment 4340


Are these 18's and what size tires? Thanks.


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

cruzer27 said:


> View attachment 4586
> View attachment 4587
> Eibachs nice ride on my ECO Manual
> 1.5 drop
> ...



According to AutoAnything website (first suggestion via Google) the Eibach Pro Kit is 1.2" front and rear @ $235.95 for the set.... Curious?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 5141




2011 ls
eco wheels wrapped in falkens 215 45
ksport kontrol pros
rides like coilovers lol you feel everything
back is fully slammed pics make wheel gap big but its no bigger than yoour key fob turned sideways


----------



## xxxxxxxxderoid (May 11, 2012)

1. 2011
2. 1.4T
3. CD
4. Springs
5. Pedders
6. ???
7. Dealer fitted
8. Firm and comfortable
9. Nothing

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet jeesus I'm in love!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Pic too small but is that a hatchback?


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

You can't tell? Lol


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## xxxxxxxxderoid (May 11, 2012)

Mick said:


> Pic too small but is that a hatchback?


yeah its a hatch. sorry im using the work computer and its really crap at uploading pics


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Get a flickr, photo bucket or similar photo sharing service for free.

Looks nice from the thumbnail


----------



## pascal963 (Apr 7, 2012)

H&R 1.5 drop and 19in Niche wheels Black just installed 225 40 19. I'll try to get more pics...


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

pascal963 said:


> H&R 1.5 drop and 19in Niche wheels Black just installed 225 40 19. I'll try to get more pics...
> 
> View attachment 5541


Looks good, I think? Need more pix to be sure. Need a good side shot and a 3/4 view shot.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> View attachment 5141
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing looks sick jakkaroo! I love it!


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## pascal963 (Apr 7, 2012)

Finally more pictures....


----------



## pascal963 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

deroid said:


> 1. 2011
> 2. 1.4T
> 3. CD
> 4. Springs
> ...


Your car is such a tease for me in america....i want a hatchback cruze. your cruze should be shown to the people at chevy who feel the hatchback wouldnt sell


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

1. 2011
2. 1.8 6MT
3. LS
4. Springs
5. Eibach Pro Kit
6. Drop 0.8/1.2
7. No modifications
8. Stock ride quality


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

pascal963 said:


> Finally more pictures....
> View attachment 5842
> View attachment 5843


What offset are your wheels?


----------



## pascal963 (Apr 7, 2012)

+45


----------



## MonkeyRench (Feb 10, 2012)

Too much talk to be a Lowered photo thread.. Ended up like every other pic thread


----------



## MonkeyRench (Feb 10, 2012)

pascal963 said:


> View attachment 5844


I really dig your setup


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

pascal963 said:


> View attachment 5844


What are you lowered on?


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

Before









After








2012 Eco
1.4T 6MT
Eibach's


----------



## fizz (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

Dropping these cause any vibration/shuttering? Anything negative?


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

1.6at


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

Pitersburg lives in such an instance :grin:







how do you evaluate?


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

Cool pic Oubi


----------



## Snoball (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey guys, when you put the eibach or H&R spring kit in, did anyone change the struts or is the stock strut ok to run on lowered spring, thoughts or concerns, and any recommendations! Thnx!


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

pneumatic 













and


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

ECOmaniac said:


> Dropping these cause any vibration/shuttering? Anything negative?


I didn't feel any of the above. 

Negative - Stiffer when going over bumps but it comes with the territory.


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

Snoball said:


> Hey guys, when you put the eibach or H&R spring kit in, did anyone change the struts or is the stock strut ok to run on lowered spring, thoughts or concerns, and any recommendations! Thnx!


I didn't change anything but the springs (eibachs). I may go w/Bilstein shocks as an upgrade but there is no immediate need to out of the gate.


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

cruzer27 said:


> View attachment 4586
> View attachment 4587
> Eibachs nice ride on my ECO Manual
> 1.5 drop
> ...


This is great. Not too low, not too high. Just right, imo.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

cruzer27 said:


> View attachment 4586
> View attachment 4587
> Eibachs nice ride on my ECO Manual
> 1.5 drop
> ...


Hey Cruzer, how did you get those TSW wheels with the Cruze bolt pattern. I searcher their web site and they don't show thr 5x105 pattern available on any of their wheels.


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

Silver LT RS said:


> Hey Cruzer, how did you get those TSW wheels with the Cruze bolt pattern. I searcher their web site and they don't show thr 5x105 pattern available on any of their wheels.


He had them drilled.


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

Heres my 2011 1.8L LS, With Eibachs Pro's I just put on. I took the picture Right after so i might have more drop if she settles more.

Ride quality is much better, a lot tighter feeling but not jarring when bumps are hit, it definitely tightens the car up on turns, with way less roll, also when breaking and accelerating there is noticeably less lateral movement. 

Haven't got an alignment yet, gonna do that after she is fully settled. Super happy! Me and my cuz put the springs and my CAI in, in under 3 hours.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

2012 LS on DGR coil overs. Dropped 3in in front and 2in in rear. Letting settle before i decide if i want to go lower. :th_coolio:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

im gunna be dropping my rear ( DGR setup) in a week or so.......my front is hella slammed cant see myself going any lower haha, but the rear can use a quick tune!


----------



## Cruzefixion12 (Aug 24, 2012)

What kind of wheels did you put on there Seaux Cajun?


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

NIce!


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry havent been on in a while, the wheels are Lexani LX-149 18". 

RS i think that i have the front about as low as i am comfortable going maybe another 1/4" or so and I am definitely lowering the rear at least another 1/2" if i can. When i put them on i pretty much just turned the threads until I couldnt turn them anymore. Gonna try to get it a little lower if i can.


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

CruzeBC said:


>


thats a perfect looking drop


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

*Eibach Pro Kit on Eco MT*

Stock 2011 Eco MT vs my 2012 Eco MT with Eibach Pro Kit springs installed:






















































Shot on a concrete pad to keep things as level as possible.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Another couple of shots in better light. Each is a shot properly exposed, then an over exposed shot to better show the tires in the wheel wells:




























Should give a good idea how the Eibachs look.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Stock 2011 Eco MT vs my 2012 Eco MT with Eibach Pro Kit springs installed:
> 
> View attachment 8343
> View attachment 8345
> ...


Wow thanks for those great shots showing the difference. Definitely decided I need to lower mine for sure now!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Blue Angel could you measure the height from the ground to your fenders at the center of the wheel on front and back for me pretty please? I wanna see how it compares.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Derek I'd jump on some springs asap for your eco.


----------



## JHC828 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been looking at both the eibach website and the H&R website... Both say 1.2 drop. I'd rather have a bit more of a drop than that but if they are both offering the same amount of drop, does anyone have any idea which brand offers a ride closer to stock?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Derek I'd jump on some springs asap for your eco.


After looking at pictures I am definitely doing it, probably around Christmas time, I just need to either find a shop to do it for me or figure out if I want to do it myself. Oh and figure out which springs I want to go with, leaning towards the Eibach's.



JHC828 said:


> I've been looking at both the eibach website and the H&R website... Both say 1.2 drop. I'd rather have a bit more of a drop than that but if they are both offering the same amount of drop, does anyone have any idea which brand offers a ride closer to stock?


I've been looking quite a bit and from what I have seen with every brand people have been very happy with them, but it will be hard to get a comparison as I don't think anybody has gone from one brand of springs to another. But from what people say about the different springs they like them, but the only complaint is that it is stiffer on bumps, but that is going to happen with all lowering springs.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

With a fairly new car it should be an easy process. Is when you start dealing with old parts that it becomes a pita.


----------



## CANMAN13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Blue Angel that drop looks amazing, did you have to deal with camber kits etc or just an alignment when you were done? How close are you to factory specs, that drop looks fairly aggressive for a typical pro kit drop


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm planning a full review thread on the Eibach springs, including measurements between mine lowered and my buddie's '11 at stock height.

No camber kit necessary. The front gains some camber when lowered, looks about the same camber as the rear but haven't measured. Camber is not adjustable anyway, unless you want to oval out the strut bolt holes. The only adjustment necessary after lowering is front toe correction, so don't get sucked into paying for a "4 wheel" alignment. There are no adjustments possible in the rear (without resorting to shims, anyway), and the only adjustment available on the front is toe... caster and camber are locked in.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Pedders coil-overs. Ground to top of fender arch measures 26 1/4".


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> Pedders coil-overs. Ground to top of fender arch measures 26 1/4"


Looking good! 26-1/4" is slightly higher than the Eibachs on my Eco in the front, and slightly lower in the rear. How's the ride? How does it handle large bumps? Eibachs bottom out in the front over large bumps, struts are a bit under damped... this is going to be the story for spring-only installs.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Ride is much firmer than stock. Still adjusting. I think the front is going to be fine, but I'm going to soften the rear some more. It's at full soft +8 up front and full soft +6 in the rear. Can't imagine how harsh it would be near full firm on the street. Only on a super smooth racetrack would that be liveable.


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

Installed B&G S2 sport springs on 2012 Cruze LTZ RS. 300 miles on springs.
Before install measurement. RF 27 1/8. LF 27 1/8. RR 27 1/2. LR 27 1/2.
After install measurement. RF 26 3/8. LF 26 3/8. RR 26 3/4. LR 26 3/8.
Hmmm. car feels and handles excelent. lots of improvment no loss of comfort.
But RR 1/2 inch higher than the other 3? With full and almost empty tank.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I had similar results with my H&Rs. Always bugged me. Switched to coil-overs and I'm a happy camper now.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

dagles71 said:


> But RR 1/2 inch higher than the other 3? With full and almost empty tank.


I wouldn't sweat it... you're probably parking on a less than flat surface. When I measured my car on a concrete pad (to get as flat a surface as possible) the measurements were different at each corner. Then to really cook your goose, have someone sit in the driver's seat and re-measure...


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

What was an average cost you guys all paid to have your springs installed? I get quotes all over the place. I have installed aftermarket springs before (my WRX) with the help of a friend, an air compressor, and spring compressor rental. Took all day though lol.

How many of you guys did it yourself? How hard was it? How much did you pay someone else to do it? I can't find any write-ups or DIY on this. Yet!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

KSports, just ordered spacers


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Invierno said:


> What was an average cost you guys all paid to have your springs installed? I get quotes all over the place. I have installed aftermarket springs before (my WRX) with the help of a friend, an air compressor, and spring compressor rental. Took all day though lol.
> 
> How many of you guys did it yourself? How hard was it? How much did you pay someone else to do it? I can't find any write-ups or DIY on this. Yet!


I just purchased and installed Pedders XA Coilovers from Turbo Tech Racing. (Vendor here on CruzeTalk) Did the install myself, with the help of my Stepfather. Took us 5 hours in his small garage. I will be posting pics of the car soon as it stops snowing here in PA...

Coilovers - $750.00 + 85.00 Shipping. (MSRP - 1399.99 I think). 

As far as doing just lowering springs, you'll probably be looking at around $300 for install w/ 4 wheel alignment. I still have to get an alignment done, but actually don't seem to have any pull issues with the car right now, but still want to align once I get my drop finalized. Right now car is sitting at max ride height on the Pedders, which is about a 1.75-2 inch drop from factory. I have an RS as well, so car looks really nice right now, even tho I'm rocking the 16" 5 Spoke wheels lol.. Wish I had the $$$ for 18's..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ShawnB said:


> I just purchased and installed Pedders XA Coilovers from Turbo Tech Racing. (Vendor here on CruzeTalk) Did the install myself, with the help of my Stepfather. Took us 5 hours in his small garage. I will be posting pics of the car soon as it stops snowing here in PA...
> 
> Coilovers - $750.00 + 85.00 Shipping. (MSRP - 1399.99 I think).
> 
> As far as doing just lowering springs, you'll probably be looking at around $300 for install w/ 4 wheel alignment. I still have to get an alignment done, but actually don't seem to have any pull issues with the car right now, but still want to align once I get my drop finalized. Right now car is sitting at max ride height on the Pedders, which is about a 1.75-2 inch drop from factory. I have an RS as well, so car looks really nice right now, even tho I'm rocking the 16" 5 Spoke wheels lol.. Wish I had the $$$ for 18's..


You can only do front wheel alignments at this time on our cars.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> You can only do front wheel alignments at this time on our cars.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Yea my tow was like .38, .08 it was off and they couldn't figure out why, not a HUGE deal, but its off and the only way to fix or adjust the rear are shims


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for that info ****!!! I will only tell them front wheel so they don't try to rip me off on the price.. My mechanic knows his way around Coilovers too, as he builds Northeast Modified Dirt cars as well!!!!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> Thanks for that info ****!!! I will only tell them front wheel so they don't try to rip me off on the price.. My mechanic knows his way around Coilovers too, as he builds Northeast Modified Dirt cars as well!!!!


Just know too that with these if you go from 45s to 50s on tires you're going to have rub on the inner wall, I had to adjust the camber and height without spacers to make my ride drivable, 18" is going to push you to 50 from the stock 45


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

I will downsize the tires to a 45 profile if and when I go to 18's. Right now still rocking the 215/60 r16's. which actually look much nicer than I thought they were. Guess the RS body kit helps a little too. Can't wait to drop the car a little more in a few weeks. 

Gotta figure out where I want to set my dampers too. Started a new post on that tho. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Kingsal said:


> KSports, just ordered spacers


Looks nice!

What size/offset are your wheels, and what size are your tires? How thick are your spacers and are they on the car in these pics? Front or rear?


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Kingsal-

Your car looks sick! If I didn't know it was a Cruze, I might think it was a BMW or Lexus. It has that look to it. Awesome!


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone used the SPC/Eibach cam bolts when lowering for better adjustment of the alignment or do you guys find the stock bolts are sufficient for the 1.2" drop?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Invierno said:


> Has anyone used the SPC/Eibach cam bolts when lowering for better adjustment of the alignment or do you guys find the stock bolts are sufficient for the 1.2" drop?


They are more that sufficient now for coilovers its a different subject I'm still waiting to see about rear shims and how much adjustment I can get out of them.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Invierno said:


> Kingsal-
> 
> Your car looks sick! If I didn't know it was a Cruze, I might think it was a BMW or Lexus. It has that look to it. Awesome!


Thanks a lot man, much more work is in store by summer time it will be even better


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Invierno,

If you were looking to fine tune the camber for track use they might be a nice to have, but as it is the Cruze gains significant negative camber when lowered. I haven't measured the alignment yet, but eyeballing it the lowered front suspension appears to have roughly the same negative camber as the rear suspension. At stock height the front wheels look pretty much straight up and the rears have obvious camber.

The increased front camber does wonders for the front end grip and the car feels significantly more planted in a corner than it does stock. I'm amazed at how capable it feels even with the stock Eco LRR GoodYears.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Invierno said:


> Has anyone used the SPC/Eibach cam bolts when lowering for better adjustment of the alignment or do you guys find the stock bolts are sufficient for the 1.2" drop?


i have whitelines camber bolts and you get a whole 1.75 degrees of camber,positive or negative.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Invierno,
> 
> If you were looking to fine tune the camber for track use they might be a nice to have, but as it is the Cruze gains significant negative camber when lowered. I haven't measured the alignment yet, but eyeballing it the lowered front suspension appears to have roughly the same negative camber as the rear suspension. At stock height the front wheels look pretty much straight up and the rears have obvious camber.
> 
> The increased front camber does wonders for the front end grip and the car feels significantly more planted in a corner than it does stock. I'm amazed at how capable it feels even with the stock Eco LRR GoodYears.


Stock camber numbers are -.4 degrees for the front and -1.4 degrees for rear if your front looms like the rear than you will possibly have inside tire wear on the front you will need to adjust camber after you lower it.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> i have whitelines camber bolts and you get a whole 1.75 degrees of camber,positive or negative.


Whiteline makes good stuff.

Do you have a part number by chance?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Stock camber numbers are -.4 degrees for the front and -1.4 degrees for rear if your front looms like the rear than you will possibly have inside tire wear on the front you will need to adjust camber after you lower it.


It has been my personal experience that camber does not cause *excessive* shoulder wear on its own. Combining camber with TOE IN is what I've avoided and been successful at minimising shoulder wear.

Tire size and construction has a lot to do with how its wear pattern is affected by camber. Generally speaking, wider tires and tires with stiffer sidewalls are more prone to camber induced shoulder wear, while narrower tires and tires with softer sidewalls are less vulerable. Wider tires deform more side-to-side than narrow tires do for a given amount of camber, and stiffer sidewalls resist this deformation more than softer sidewalls do. Both traits increase the % load carried by the inside of the tire, as well as rolling resistance and therefore heat generated.

Case in point, the C5 Corvette. A standard C5 comes with run-flat tires. These tires are relatively wide (245/45-17 front and 275/40-18 rear) and have very stiff sidewalls. Using the conservative factory alignment specs with those tires causes excessive inside shoulder wear. Zeroing the toe will reduce this significantly, but the stiff sidewall ultimately loads the inside edge of the tire much more than the rest of the tread since the car has negative camber.

C5 owners who replaced their run-flat tires with non run-flats (read: softer sidewall tires) noticed, in the vast majority of cases, the inside shoulder wear issues went away. I'm willing to bet the ones with extreme cases of shoulder wear even with non run-flats have serious alignment issues.

My C5 is a Z06 which comes with even wider and lower profile tires, 265/40-17 front and 295/35-18 rear, but they were not run flats and had softer sidewalls. Even though the Z06 has slightly more camber than the regular C5, inner shoulder wear on the tires was greatly reduced. I run zero toe and had no excessive inner shoulder wear on the OE tires.

I have since upgraded the tires, now running 285/35-18 front and 305/35-18 rear. I run -0.75 degrees of camber front and rear, zero toe front and rear, and I get even tire wear across the whole tread both front and rear. These tires have a slightly softer sidewall than the original non runflat tires did, and also have a wear rating of 100 - they are near R compound tires and in the 9 years I've owned the car I've gone through ~7 sets of tires. I've never had a tire with excessive inner shoulder wear in that entire time.

With regards to my lowered Cruze, seeing some camber on the front tires doesn't worry me at all since I have my front toe zeroed out. Even though the rear of the car weighs less and the tires have roughly the same camber as the front (just eyeballing it), I still expect the rear tires to wear faster than the fronts because the rear of the car has toe designed into it and is not adjustable (unless shimming the bearings).

Also, regarding the stock tires, they are only 215/55-17s... relatively narrow tires with a soft tall sidewall. Unless I had a healthy dose of toe-in I doubt shoulder wear would be an issue.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Invierno said:


> Whiteline makes good stuff.
> 
> Do you have a part number by chance?


kca412


----------



## KADET (Jan 4, 2013)

2012 cruze Eco, eibach pro kit springs, advertised about and inch in front 1.5 in rear I say actually about 1.5 front 2 rear only been on a week or so. Sorry for iPhone pix my computer is down


----------



## buk azwell (Nov 23, 2012)

Just fitted Ksport coilovers!! Easy fitment, but I would suggest having fitted by a pro if you have not done this before!!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice, both Cruzes have a nice drop


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> KSports, just ordered spacers


Are those MSR 095s? What color did you get. I'm getting some put on next month and those look great! I have the same color car.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Lightz39 said:


> Are those MSR 095s? What color did you get. I'm getting some put on next month and those look great! I have the same color car.


Yep those are 095's love them, get compliments all the time


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> Yep those are 095's love them, get compliments all the time


Are they the super finish black?


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Lightz39 said:


> Are they the super finish black?


black pearl


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> KSports, just ordered spacers



what size spacers did you pick, where did you buy them? also please add pictures after


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Pedders XA Coil-overs.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Added a review of the Eibach springs:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...r-cruze-eibach-springs-review.html#post180991


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Poje said:


> Pedders XA Coil-overs.


Right click and choose "Open image in new tab" to see FULL size.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

chrome only feature I think, I just discovered that earlier this week


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

Kingsal said:


> KSports, just ordered spacers



nice ride man! Really clean look. What offset and width did you use? tire size?


----------



## 007 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just Lowered mine tonight, also just Joined the Forum.. Here are a few dark pics, need to take some daytime pics tmw.

Eibachs btw


----------



## 007 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks great! well done


----------



## 007 (Apr 30, 2013)

Kingsal said:


>


Looks Great, Well done!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Kingsal said:


>


Kingsal, that it looking sweet! Can you give us the complete details of your setup in one post? Wheel size (dia + width + offset), tire size, suspension and spacer thickness both front and rear? THANKS!


----------



## neary (May 15, 2013)

2012 Eco on eibachs 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

neary said:


> 2012 Eco on eibachs


Looking good! Got any more detailed pics of your front end mods? Is the hood wrapped?


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

on the eibach pro kit


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

emanon9297 said:


> on the eiback pro kit
> View attachment 14017


Nice! Tire/wheel specs? Wheel dia/offset/width, tire size/profile?


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Nice! Tire/wheel specs? Wheel dia/offset/width, tire size/profile?



my bad, 20x7.5 MSR style052


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good grease, got any evening pics? Want to see with yellow fogs on.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

VERY niceeeee!!! I like it!


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thats a clean ride grease. Looks very nice.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mick said:


> Looks good grease, got any evening pics? Want to see with yellow fogs on.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yaa thanks man and ya ill try 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Here a new ones with the intercooler

This with out lower grille 








With lower grille


----------



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi guy's

I have the H&R sport springs in, but i want to go lower, i want to have little to no wheel arch gap, but i don't want to go coil overs. Is there another option? Are there any springs available that will get me the extra drop that anyone knows of? This is with 19/35/235.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Here a new ones with the intercooler
> 
> This with out lower grille
> View attachment 14039
> ...


Lookin good grease!!

Keep the grille off, show off your intercooler man. Besides the grill doesn't hide it and it looks awkward trying to fight to be seen.



Fun_Bucket said:


> Hi guy's
> 
> I have the H&R sport springs in, but i want to go lower, i want to have little to no wheel arch gap, but i don't want to go coil overs. Is there another option? Are there any springs available that will get me the extra drop that anyone knows of? This is with 19/35/235.


The only way to achieve a lower ride height would be to cut your springs coil by coil until you're satisfied. You would then need to replace your struts with aftermarket ones with a higher dampening rate or else you will bottom out on every bump on the road. If its costs that are making you hesitant about coils its really worth the money put into them. Just make due for now and save up. Besides with coils you have a range of adjustability to fine tune your stance so it ends up perfect, where as cutting your springs only gives you so much fine touch, and once a coil is off there's no going back.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

2012, 1.4T, LTZ, Springs, H&R, 1.2" and 1.5" drop, Over all it is a tad rougher than stock but still comfy to drive..


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> 2012, 1.4T, LTZ, Springs, H&R, 1.2" and 1.5" drop, Over all it is a tad rougher than stock but still comfy to drive..
> View attachment 14234


Nice clean drop, but change your tire pressure to 34-35 and the ride will be way better.

Even me doing Autocross and Lapping, i never go over 37lbs in tires, remember we have 18'' wheels, not 16''...


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Poje said:


> Nice clean drop, but change your tire pressure to 34-35 and the ride will be way better.
> 
> QUOTE]
> That hadn't even crossed my mind, thank you sir!! Also if you ever want to get rid of your Pedders or any bars shoot me a message I will take them off of your hands.. Love your car I couldn't decide on silver or white seeing yours kinda makes me wish I would have gone silver.. Yours is very beautiful sir!!


----------



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> The only way to achieve a lower ride height would be to cut your springs coil by coil until you're satisfied. You would then need to replace your struts with aftermarket ones with a higher dampening rate or else you will bottom out on every bump on the road. If its costs that are making you hesitant about coils its really worth the money put into them. Just make due for now and save up. Besides with coils you have a range of adjustability to fine tune your stance so it ends up perfect, where as cutting your springs only gives you so much fine touch, and once a coil is off there's no going back.


Definately don't want to cut them. There is a King Spring listed that is 65mm , i think the H&R's are 40mm front and somewhere between 30-35 rear, not sure i couldn't find too much info on them. 

Problem with the King's is there is no front rake. Also the rear has dropped down since putting the audio equipment in, so a 65 drop all around would leave the back end sitting lower, and i don't like that look. Also it probably would ride no different but the King brand is sort of gay and associated with cheaply modded rides.

Someone said they can be heated and then compressed (resetting) might have t look into that. 
Can't justify the cost of coil overs really i just don't have the funds for it.


----------



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

Got myself a cruze back in september and slammed it in february cut the springs and didnt bounce ride good


----------



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

I then got me some msr 013s xxr522 replicas and plastidiped them white then pealed the plastidip off after 2 wheeks and went for a all black murdered out look and plastidiped all crome


----------



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

After a few weeks i wanted to go lower so cut more spring then i took off the springs and went lower this is how it currently sits i got smaller tires and took off the springs all around


----------



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

Plastidipped the hubcaps white and Did a lil photoshoot and a video for youtube


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wait wait.. first you cut the springs, and then removed them completely? lol.. oh boy


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

OMG.........i just watched your vid.......you can't go anywhere that slammed. Looks sick yes but man that cars life expectancy just got slashed.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Fun_Bucket said:


> Someone said they can be heated and then compressed (resetting) might have t look into that.
> Can't justify the cost of coil overs really i just don't have the funds for it.


Whatever you do, DO NOT do this. Once you heat up the metal and compress it it loses it's spring and becomes stiff/useless. If you're going to do anything with your coils to lower your car, cutting them is the only way to do it without completely destroying them.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

sparkycruze said:


> After a few weeks i wanted to go lower so cut more spring then i took off the springs and went lower this is how it currently sits i got smaller tires and took off the springs all around


So you're just sitting on the bump stops now? How's the ride?!?!

Looking at that pic I think you might be lower than Jak!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

blue angel said:


> so you're just sitting on the bump stops now? How's the ride?!?!
> 
> Looking at that pic i think you might be lower than jak!


NEVER!!!!!Hes close though,guess ill have to max my coils out tomorrow


----------



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

I took off the bump stops and went lower about an inch and this set up is temparary till i get the ksports


Blue Angel said:


> So you're just sitting on the bump stops now? How's the ride?!?!
> 
> Looking at that pic I think you might be lower than Jak!


----------



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

Yea i cut them first for like a 2in drop liked how it looked and said lower so i cut more then it was just sitting mostly on pure bumpstop so i got smaller tires and completely removed the springs and disnt rub


shawn672 said:


> Wait wait.. first you cut the springs, and then removed them completely? lol.. oh boy


----------



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

Haha were im from the slammed game is a big deal u ether drag frame or go home and thats what im trying to do but its hard i spark mostly everwere and people think im bagged idk ive been in the slammed game sinc i got my first car and i wanted to do a different car and be different from all my friends and well u can go everywhere u just need to watch the road and not go over speed bumps ill post more pics of how low the car is and well this set up is till i get my ksport coils


MINI 3NI said:


> OMG.........i just watched your vid.......you can't go anywhere that slammed. Looks sick yes but man that cars life expectancy just got slashed.


----------



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

Almost laying frame but bumper is dragging the rubber lip


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

sparkycruze said:


> Almost laying frame but bumper is dragging the rubber lip


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

2012 1.4T Cruze RS 6MT
Eibach Springs 2" Drop
No fitment issues went smoothly waiting to settle in before I get an aliment. 
Ride is firm Love It!!! Handles amazing compared to stock looks great, do have to slow down for mild bumps but expected and no issues with that


What you think ?













This pic was taken before I installed the clear markers














Same with this one


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

^Looking good!


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

Aren't eibach only a 1.2 drop?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

It must really be horrible to be that low and not see a SINGLE thing infront but the bumper of another car...

With my lower back problems i will be paralyzed getting into your car sparky lol.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

tvalentino said:


> Aren't eibach only a 1.2 drop?


That's what it says on box but I did measurements I got 2" in front 1.5 in rear with no Spare tire, lol, I put the spare tire back in and my sub box in for added weight mows its 2 and 2


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

Awesome! What is the front height of the fender to the ground front and rear?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

26" all around my buddy measured the side skirts and rear and front bumper clearance when I was getting my monkey suit on so I didn't realize he took improper measurements before we started lol


----------



## JjBlinks123 (Jul 17, 2012)

what kinda rims do you have, they have an amazing look man


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

They are the stock RS 18" wheels plasti dipped but I am soon getting them painted to match the colour of my car


----------



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

Haha no not really love being low i want to go lower but have to wait and ill be draggin frame


iKermit said:


> It must really be horrible to be that low and not see a SINGLE thing infront but the bumper of another car...
> 
> With my lower back problems i will be paralyzed getting into your car sparky lol.


----------



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

I did some custom work on my car for 2 days finally fitting some motified skunk2 pros civic coilovers and went this low


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

sparkycruze said:


> I did some custom work on my car for 2 days finally fitting some motified skunk2 pros civic coilovers and went this low


I don't believe it


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

sparkycruze said:


> I did some custom work on my car for 2 days finally fitting some motified skunk2 pros civic coilovers and went this low


I think seeing the rest of the car in that pic would reveal how the front end got that low... perhaps the rear tires are in the air?


----------



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

Yea just messing with yall i had a flat and looked dope but thats how ima be in a couple of weeks ima buy a lip and drag it  and no the rear wasnt in the air just my passanger tire had no air whats so ever


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ha you better have some bags for that low.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

1. Model Year: 2013
2. Engine: 1.8
3. Trim Level: LS
4. Suspension Type: Spring
5. Supplier: H&R
6. Drop Height: 1.2" waiting on to settle more.
7. Fitment Issues / Modifications Required: None
8. Ride Quality Comments: Slightly firmer than stock, nothing to complain about.


----------



## KevinB (Jul 23, 2012)

sparkycruze said:


> Almost laying frame but bumper is dragging the rubber lip


How in Gods name are you that low and not ripping the front fenders to shreds when turning!?

Ksports?

Any way here is mine: Ksports... Still not low enough... No perches in the rear.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

So after going through all of this thread I want coilovers, but really I can't afford it now and would have to wait until next summer which is not happening I need a drop now. 1.2" seems so minor if I could get a 2" drop I would be happy. Why don't they make eibach sport line springs for our car? My problems would be solved. 
So eibachs are around a 1.5" drop is that the best available spring wise?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

RollinOn18s said:


> So after going through all of this thread I want coilovers, but really I can't afford it now and would have to wait until next summer which is not happening I need a drop now. 1.2" seems so minor if I could get a 2" drop I would be happy. Why don't they make eibach sport line springs for our car? My problems would be solved.
> So eibachs are around a 1.5" drop is that the best available spring wise?


I got 2" drop in front 1 3/4 in the rear on Eibachs, and you can't go to much lower on coilovers anyways really another inch for 1000 bucks more no thanks.. Special not me because salt ***** them pretty quick, not stupid fast but not worth my time and hassle


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

RollinOn18s said:


> ...if I could get a 2" drop I would be happy. Why don't they make eibach sport line springs for our car? My problems would be solved.


There's not enough suspension travel in the Cruze to go much lower with a spring-only drop. If you need to go lower I would recommend a different route, like coil overs. Any spring, Eibachs included, will ride pretty rough over large bumps even though the drop is minimal. With Eibachs I'm constantly hitting the front bump stops on larger bumps, and I'm considering raising the front end slightly. Mine went down about 1-1/8" in the front, the tires are almost even with the fenders.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> There's not enough suspension travel in the Cruze to go much lower with a spring-only drop. If you need to go lower I would recommend a different route, like coil overs. Any spring, Eibachs included, will ride pretty rough over large bumps even though the drop is minimal. With Eibachs I'm constantly hitting the front bump stops on larger bumps, and I'm considering raising the front end slightly. Mine went down about 1-1/8" in the front, the tires are almost even with the fenders.


My front tires stick a little inside the fender not much tho, and I run Eibachs, your not really going to get much more travel and the bumps will still be harsh maybe more harsh depending how you have them set up, I'm for coil overs all the way but my location and how low I can actually go is just with springs I scrape coming out of the driveway all the time... And winter driving would not be very good I'm already going to have a **** of a time.. But for the price like OP stated springs are the best bet and I would highly recommend Eibachs


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

I think eibachs look lower due to ltz 18s. I too wish had bigger spring drop


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Well that's good news for me. I have the rs rims as well!


----------



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

Ima try to do some stuff later on see how low i could go with out buying coilovers im dragging right now and need a 1/2 inch to have my frame completly on the floor so lets see if my plan goes well but right now im trying to get my car fixed they crashed me and i need to get it fixed


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

2012 Holden Cruze CD
1.4 turbo
6 speed manual
18" gold machine lip alloys with 235/40/18's Dunlop sports
BC Racing coilovers fully adjustable with 32 stage dampening.
Lowered 2" all around but still maintain rake from front to back. 
Incredible difference in ride and handling. Not too stiff and no issues with rebound or bottom out over hard bumps.
No modifications required, genuine bolt in product. Easy two hour install.


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> 2012 1.4T Cruze RS 6MT
> Eibach Springs 2" Drop
> No fitment issues went smoothly waiting to settle in before I get an aliment.
> Ride is firm Love It!!! Handles amazing compared to stock looks great, do have to slow down for mild bumps but expected and no issues with that
> ...


Any rubbing at all? Even with a full suspension load?


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

Here are a couple of cars from Russia)))


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Skilz10179 said:


> This is NOT my car, i stumbled across it today while surfing the web and decided to post it because its about as close to a good stance on a Cruze as i've seen yet excluding the SEMA cars...
> 
> Known Specs:
> 
> ...


I'm buying these vertini magic concave wheels $2100 plus shipping 19x8.5+42 but good luck getting them in a 5x105 they don't make them for anyone in the usa but if you know someone at vertini


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Skilz10179 said:


> Yup, that's me... After 3 J-body cars you would have thought I'd learn a lesson and stay away from GM compacts...
> 
> As for those wheels, no clue what they are but like I already said, the won't fit a US model Cruze anyway.


Lol I'm buying these for my cruze there $525 a wheel plus $250 for shipping in a 5x105 19x8.5 +42 and the company is located in socal andits who you know that can make you the wheels there are only 3 in the usa to have them On a cruze and my brother as them in matte black on his vertini magics but good luck guys


----------



## Batesy (May 18, 2013)

buk azwell said:


> Just fitted Ksport coilovers!! Easy fitment, but I would suggest having fitted by a pro if you have not done this before!!!
> 
> View attachment 11065
> View attachment 11082
> ...



Hey mate,

What height from the ground is your ride to the wheel arch?

Do you find the wheels rub the wheel wells at all?

Cheers


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

a couple more photos)


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

not cruz, but very funny....
lada




idiots:lol:


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

OuBi said:


> a couple more photos)


Hey OuBi, any more info on the wheels on this car? They look very similar to the VMR V705:

Velocity Motoring -- Wheels


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Hey OuBi, any more info on the wheels on this car? They look very similar to the VMR V705:
> 
> Velocity Motoring -- Wheels


these discs 5х114.3 ,stand through







( I do not know how to say in English )

the name is R18 Yokatta Rays 
Yokatta Rays
[h=3][/h]


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

OuBi said:


> a couple more photos)


Oubi is this blue one yours or a friends? Do you know if it is vinyl wrap Or plasti dip


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

shaunvito87 said:


> Oubi is this blue one yours or a friends? Do you know if it is vinyl wrap Or plasti dip


not my((((
I know owner of the car on the Internet, because he lives in Ukraine)
this vinyl


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

OuBi said:


> these discs 5х114.3 ,stand through
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In english we call them "adapters". They adapt the existing bolt pattern to a different one.

Thanks for the info on the wheels!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

OuBi said:


> a couple more photos)


I like that first one. Minus the paint scheme and wing.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

Need to adjust your camber, but not your caster? Here's the link to save:Specialty Products Company | SPC Alignment | The Automotive Alignment Leaders


----------



## nugget (Dec 9, 2013)

OuBi said:


> Pitersburg lives in such an instance :grin:
> View attachment 6480
> 
> how do you evaluate?


dude i so want that front bumper. lol man i hate north america haha


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Gah, totally forgot to post here. Oh well, I am only a few days late 

1. 2014
2. 2.0T
3. Diesel
4. Springs
5. Eibach
6. 1.75" front, 1.25" rear
7. Could use a bump stop cut in the front.
8. Rides like a lowered car. Its not bad at all.
9. I love the drop amount, its perfect!!!

*Before:*



















*After:

*


















Do I need to go lower?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> 2012 1.4T Cruze RS 6MT
> Eibach Springs 2" Drop
> No fitment issues went smoothly waiting to settle in before I get an aliment.
> Ride is firm Love It!!! Handles amazing compared to stock looks great, do have to slow down for mild bumps but expected and no issues with that
> ...


so all you have is eibachs? No other suspension mods? Looks good


----------



## caveman (Apr 28, 2013)

since you have it lowered with those size 19 tires, how much can you feel the road?


----------



## allencadle89 (Nov 22, 2011)

Just bought ksports putting them on this weekend I have the 16 inch rs wheels I want to hammer it do I need take my bump stops out or anything else?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

The k sports will replace the strut so the bump stops will go with the old strut.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## allencadle89 (Nov 22, 2011)

K haven't looked at my stock stuff yet thanks il post pics once it's done


----------



## Shifty (Jan 12, 2014)

1. Model Year: 2013
2. Engine: 1.8L 6MT
3. Trim Level: LS
4. Suspension Type: OEM Spring
5. Supplier: Homemade Cut Springs
6. Drop Height: Based on cut placement
7. Fitment Issues / Modifications Required: None
8. Ride Quality Comments: Ride feels the same as prior to cutting, I only took off 2 coils on the rear and one on front.

Front: 1 full coil removed


Rear: 2 full coils removed


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Shifty said:


> 1. Model Year: 2013
> 2. Engine: 1.8L 6MT
> 3. Trim Level: LS
> 4. Suspension Type: OEM Spring
> ...



Is it bouncy over rough pavement?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

1. Brazilian 2012
2. 1.8
3. LT
4. Spring
5. H&R
6. 40mm
7. none
8. A little harsh than before, but nothing umbearable
9. none


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

1. Model Year 2011

2. Engine 1.4

3. Trim Level LT

4. Suspension Type Springs

5. Supplier Eibach

6. Says 1.5"...but closer to 2"

7. Fitment Issues / Modifications Required ..none so far. 

8. Ride Quality Comments. Definitely more firm but not too noticeable over stock. Handles corners like a boss now tho.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

2013
1.4T
LTZ RS
Eibach Pro-Kit Springs

The ride is definitely a bit more harsh than stock, but it seems to handle better and looks much better in my opinion.












Here is an inverted shot to show the difference in the wheel well gap before and after


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> Here is an inverted shot to show the difference in the wheel well gap before and after...


Nice job on the negatives! Shows the fender gap perfectly.


----------



## allencadle89 (Nov 22, 2011)

My 2012 rs on ksport coilovers with 18x8 ssc wheels. Also has zzp front mount and intake. Trifecta tuned and decatted exhaust and prob few things I'm forgetting


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

super clean man.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Loving this!!! beautiful drop looking mean. is that a intercooler i see or you just removed the front lower mesh? nice work!



allencadle89 said:


> My 2012 rs on ksport coilovers with 18x8 ssc wheels. Also has zzp front mount and intake. Trifecta tuned and decatted exhaust and prob few things I'm forgetting


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

What coilovers go the lowest anybody find out yet?


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Lowered it on sportlines a few weeks back. Looks like it fully settled.







View attachment 77394
View attachment 77402


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

2012 Cruze 1LT Auto. 1.4L. Eibach Pro kit (1.2" front/rear drop). Can easily hit the limit of the tires without body roll being a factor now. Braking performance is VERY much improved. After driving with the Eibach Pro kit installed, you realize just how bad the stock springs are. These springs should be standard imo!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive been running the DGR track kit for the past 2 years with no complaints whatsoever!! im pretty sure the k sports might go 1 cm lower haha but ive never really dumped my threads either. I like it low, but not to the point where its a b**** to drive. I might do a swap to KW's variant one kit for the cruze.....just need some more info on them.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^ya after seeing yours i like that tuck


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> Lowered it on sportlines a few weeks back. Looks like it fully settled.
> 
> View attachment 77386
> View attachment 77394
> View attachment 77402


Wow, you don't get harassed by cops with the lights like that? Hope your town is well lit.

I'd get some black corners and centerpiece for the wheels.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

MINI 3NI said:


> Lowered it on sportlines a few weeks back. Looks like it fully settled


How did you black out the heads? Paint or vinyl?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

MINI 3NI said:


> Lowered it on sportlines a few weeks back. Looks like it fully settled.
> 
> View attachment 77386
> View attachment 77394
> View attachment 77402


What kind of lip is that on the front? And where did you get it from if you don't mine me asking? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok
Well the cops aren't bad here unless you cause unwanted attention towards yourself. I have 8000k hids so light output is pretty consistent. The cover on the light is headlight tint. Its around 25%.

As for the front lip. Its the coture one. And the back is the fake diffuser. 

All I want now are the rs side skirts and im done with appearance. The rims I like so I will powder coat them black. (Plasti dipped for now) 

The corners were tinted as well but I took them off as they were too dark. Centre caps is the only way I can see if the car is still there at night lol


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok
Well the cops aren't bad here unless you cause unwanted attention towards yourself. I have 8000k hids so light output is pretty consistent. The cover on the light is headlight tint. Its around 25%.

As for the front lip. Its the coture one. And the back is the fake diffuser. 

All I want now are the rs side skirts and im done with appearance. The rims I like so I will powder coat them black. (Plasti dipped for now) 

The corners were tinted as well but I took them off as they were too dark. Centre caps is the only way I can see if the car is still there at night lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah shes alright, going lower once I get the Rotiforms installed (should be any day now) and I wanna see how they ride. didn't dump my rear too low since I pack my trunk sometimes...ill keep you guys posted tho


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Are you sure they are sportlines and not pro kit? I've never seen Eibach sportlines for the Cruze anywhere.


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Eibach springs installed by kobalt on my 2012 LS













After







Before

After Kobalt did 91.5% of the work, i drove about an hour and a half home and the ride was still great! Nothing more than ohio potholes being even more noticable. Love it!


----------



## jdhoward1992 (Sep 29, 2013)

1. 2013
2. 1.4T
3. LTZ/RS
4. Coilover
5. K Sport of course
6. No idea, pics for reference
7. Removed front fender plastics
8. I've rode in worse
9. More low coming soon


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Lowered mine this weekend, eibach's ride great!

imagejpg4_zps993544e8.jpg Photo by Snowblindltz | Photobucket


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

got these sent to me tonight. Pic her up tomorrow. 

K-sport coils, maxed out in rear, and leveled in the front. 
18X8.5 GF wheels on stock tires.


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

some more pictures from another continent:grin:


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Finally lowered my Cruze after keeping it stock since new back in '11 ! Looks great, went with the Eibach Pro Kit cause I got a good deal on them. I had my boy do the install at his shop since I don't have the strut compressor much easier. Big thanks to Sam @ Sleek Motoring out here in Mountian View. The car looks great on the LT2 17's I have. The ride is nice and tight now and handles much better vs. stock. Next up going to do something with these wheels if no one buys them and if they do sell I will be on my spare set of new steelies  but I am thinking G7's are in my future


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

We need pictures sir! Lol


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> We need pictures sir! Lol


Will do soon sir ! I took a crappy cell phone pic but I will take some nice ones this weekend I really need to sell these wheels or work on them as I planned


----------



## Greycruzer (Sep 3, 2014)

Looks good, that's might be my next mid to mine, was it easy?


Greycruzer


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Greycruzer said:


> Looks good, that's might be my next mid to mine, was it easy?
> 
> 
> Greycruzer



I had my buddy do it at his shop since I do not not have a strut coil compressor but it is not a hard job. I have lowered many vehicles but mainly coil vehicles not strut style. The rear is super simple but for the front you just need a strut coil removal tool and some extra hands and it could be done by a DIY'er  For the cost for my buddy to do it, it was totally worth it esp. living in an apartment you should have seen when I bagged my truck I nearly was evicted lol


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Cell phone pic but you can get the idea. 
2012 LTZ/RS package currently on 17" LT2 wheels (the ones I have for sale in the sale section) lowered with the Eibach Pro Kit.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice drop!


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

question is how do I get the back lower maybe different springs from another manufactue there is much more gap on the rear then the front ? What do you guys think that run the Pro Kit or other brands of springs, no coilovers .. thanks guys


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Onthelo2 said:


> question is how do I get the back lower maybe different springs from another manufactue there is much more gap on the rear then the front ? What do you guys think that run the Pro Kit or other brands of springs, no coilovers .. thanks guys


Put some bricks in the trunk lol. How long have you had them installed? They need time to settle. I have also noticed if you set the parking brake on even a slight hill it rolls back and makes it look off.


----------



## buickanddeere (Sep 3, 2014)

I happened to be looking this afternoon at an eco cruze on the lot. Which has the same/similar front grill, air dam and airflow shutters to the diesel cruze. Clearance was 6-7" with the vehicle unoccupied.
I don't know how that front end is supposed to withstand snow drifts, chunks of ice on the road that have dropped from wheel wells. Or the berm of hard frozen snow the snow plough pushes across lanes of traffic or across the end of the laneway .
The factory front i$ going to get $ma$hed to bit$ as it i$. Lowering is going to make it wor$e.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

buickanddeere said:


> ...eco cruze on the lot.
> ...Clearance was 6-7" with the vehicle unoccupied.
> ...The factory front i$ going to get $ma$hed to bit$ as it i$. Lowering is going to make it wor$e.


Hmm... my lowered Eco survived last winter without any unintended facelifts... maybe using common sense helps a little. 

The worst thing that happened was the lower shutters got plugged with snow during a heavy snowfall and I got a CEL related to the shutters not responding properly. That night in heated underground parking, all that evil snow melted away and everything's been honky-dory ever since.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Only a few miles so far. I will run them and see if it settles after a few thousand miles when I get the alignment done. Plus my trunk is empty right now when I work it's loaded so it will probably be just right I suppose. Going to try and get these wheels sold and just through on my OEM take off steelies


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Washed her up today love the new feel and stance sits perfect on these LT2 wheels and tires. Thinking we might just work on these wheels and put new performance tires on IDK though


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

I upgraded to a set of 20x7.5 38mm rims on my LTZ to try and fill the gaps, and still not satisfied. Living in ohio, I'm hesitant to go low, especially in the winter. But, I'm looking into a eibach pro kit to give it a better stance but not too serious of a drop. I would go coilovers but I know the salt will eat them up in the winter. I found a few people running springs with 20s but haven't had much feedback from them. I will be swapping the 18s back on for the winter. 


Questions: any tire rub issues? Ride quality? (mine hasn't changes much with 20s) upgrades needed?


Can anyone with a 2LT or LTZ (stock sport suspension) help me out? I've seen many threads with lowered Ecos but not so many with the stock sport suspension. 


Let me know if there's any help out there. Thanks!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The wheel won't be the issue as car as rubbing is concerned, it will depend what tire you're using.

Based on your wheel size, unless you're running some fat tire you'll be fine.


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

Running a 235/35, which is .5 inches taller and about .25 inches wider. I figured since there's no poke, I should be good on rubbing. Thanks for the response Blue


----------



## NDavisLTZRS (Jul 12, 2014)

2011 LTZ RS 
Eibach Pro Kit 1.2" Drop
Ride is not terrible for a lowered car. Handling has improved drastically.


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

NDavisLTZRS said:


> 2011 LTZ RS
> Eibach Pro Kit 1.2" Drop
> Ride is not terrible for a lowered car. Handling has improved drastically.


Looks great, torn between these and H&R springs for my 2011 Ltz/rs


----------



## GodFathers (May 25, 2012)

I dont take photo of all car but here is before/after on Eibach Pro Kit i drive the Cruze 1.6 LT+ with RS Body Kit..these is on 16" winter wheels..summer is 17" but i will upgrade with some 18"
Well..mine drop 35mm on front and about 40mm on rear.. i am surprised..because springs are 30mm..but car drop more.. i love it


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nice clean drops guys! loving them!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am posting here again since I just switched from Eibach's to KSports...

1. Model Year: 2014
2. Engine: 2.0
3. Trim Level: Diesel
4. Suspension Type: coilover
5. Supplier: Ksport
6. Drop Height: 3 to 3.5"
7. Fitment Issues / Modifications Required: Rubs the fender liners 
8. Ride Quality Comments: Rides so much better than I thought they would. I love it!
9. Any other comments related to suspension change: I installed these in 5 hours, but spent another 12 hours playing with them. My biggest issue was noise, as I would get a ticking noise driving down the road. Turns out I didn't extend the adjustable end-links enough as was bottoming the sway bar on the frame. 10 hours of time wasted, banging my head about this the whole time. In the end, I was just being dumb. The stock end-links are 12" long, not sure why I thought 8" would be enough? I extended them to 10", they are perfect.

Before - On Eibachs









After - On Ksport Coilovers


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

1. Model Year 2013
2. Engine 1.4T
3. Trim Level ECO
4. Suspension Type spring
5. Supplier Eibach
6. Drop Height: not measured yet
7. Fitment Issues: No issues after 2 days 
8. Ride Quality Comments: liveable
9. Any other comments related to suspension change: I set a goal to get them installed in 4 hours and got done in 5. 


View attachment 152826


----------



## Miami (Jun 16, 2015)

2011


----------



## datedd (Jun 30, 2015)

Year: 2014
Engine: 1.4
Trim: LTZ RS
Suspension: Coilover
MFG: Bilstein B14 Kit
Drop: 2"
Fitment Mods: None
Ride Quality: Better than stock (in my opinion)


----------



## datedd (Jun 30, 2015)

Dropped it another 1/2" and added projection headlights.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

datedd said:


> Dropped it another 1/2" and added projection headlights.


That looks fantastic! Any pics of the Bilstein install? Where did you get them?


----------



## datedd (Jun 30, 2015)

@ Blue Angel: The pics of the install are on the last page of the "Cruze Coilover Thread." I purchased the Bilsteins from CARID for a little over $700.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

1. Model Year: 2014
2. Engine: 1.4T
3. Trim Level: 1LT RS Package
4. Suspension Type: Spring
5. Supplier: Eibach
6. Drop Height: Unsure...Got in a hurry and forgot to measure.
7. Fitment Issues: None
8. Ride Quality: Stiffer than stock but not terrible. Bottoms out and hits bump stops on large potholes/RR tracks
9. Addition Comments: None

Before:


After:


----------



## Ryan182 (Sep 22, 2015)

Has anyone ever bagged a 2011?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

What are the specs on your wheels?


jdhoward1992 said:


> 1. 2013
> 2. 1.4T
> 3. LTZ/RS
> 4. Coilover
> ...


----------



## dan7045 (Jan 13, 2016)

2012 Chevy Cruze LT
1.4 T 
K-sport coilover kits 2.5 inch drop
Need some camber at front and rear to make it fit 
Ride perfect its my summer daily car 
Instaled custom 22mm wheels adapter to change the bolt pattern to 5x114.3


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

dan7045 said:


> 2012 Chevy Cruze LT
> 1.4 T
> K-sport coilover kits 2.5 inch drop
> Need some camber at front and rear to make it fit
> ...


----------



## StylinPro (Jan 7, 2016)

My tiburon has that bolt pattern, haha


----------



## StylinPro (Jan 7, 2016)

NDavisLTZRS said:


> 2011 LTZ RS
> Eibach Pro Kit 1.2" Drop
> Ride is not terrible for a lowered car. Handling has improved drastically.


 It always does when lowered!


----------



## dan7045 (Jan 13, 2016)

theburro said:


> dan7045 said:
> 
> 
> > 2012 Chevy Cruze LT
> ...


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Niceee.... I've been curious about lowering mine. Wonder how it would look


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Question for anyone, running the Eibach springs. How does it ride with passengers? Does it easily rub? In addition....I read couple users in here, say There's vibration after installing these springs. Anything to correct that issue after installation? Any feedback with personal experiences, would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

203-CRUZER said:


> Question for anyone, running the Eibach springs. How does it ride with passengers? Does it easily rub? In addition....I read couple users in here, say There's vibration after installing these springs. Anything to correct that issue after installation? Any feedback with personal experiences, would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


The ride is more rough than stock but not unbearable. The shocks do bottom out easily over dips/holes/bumps that it didn't nearly bottom out on before, and it's very shocking/jolting when it happens so I avoid bumps if I can.

As for the vibration, it happens when speeding up from a stop, basically only through first gear it feels shakey if you're accelerating at a slow/normal pace. If you're punching it you don't feel it....I've read it's the CV Joints and haven't seen a way to rid of the vibrations.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

203-CRUZER said:


> Question for anyone, running the Eibach springs. How does it ride with passengers? Does it easily rub? In addition....I read couple users in here, say There's vibration after installing these springs. Anything to correct that issue after installation? Any feedback with personal experiences, would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


No problems with my ride except as others have noted it does bottom out on big dips, the front struts. I have had the car full with 4 adults and no issues with rubbing or turning. I love the look and the small sacrifice of ride quality is not a problem for the more aggressive look and handling.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is mine with the Eibach Pro Kit


----------



## Bamtnm (Feb 13, 2016)

2014 ltz
20x8 32 offset Kmc Rockstars
Nankang 235/35/20
Want to know if anybody knows if a eibach kit would fit without any issues


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Bamtnm said:


> 2014 ltz
> 20x8 32 offset Kmc Rockstars
> Nankang 235/35/20
> Want to know if anybody knows if a eibach kit would fit without any issues


Looks good it might rub with the kit unless you have a good offset to keeo those big wheels inside the fender lips IMO. Nice ride btw


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

Bamtnm said:


> 2014 ltz
> 20x8 32 offset Kmc Rockstars
> Nankang 235/35/20
> Want to know if anybody knows if a eibach kit would fit without any issues


You'll be fine. I was on eibachs with 20x8.5 +40 235/35/20 and I had no issues.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

Tavillain said:


> You'll be fine. I was on eibachs with 20x8.5 +40 235/35/20 and I had no issues.


That looks great!

Nice work


----------



## Bamtnm (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the input, should be able to order them this week


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Tavillain said:


> You'll be fine. I was on eibachs with 20x8.5 +40 235/35/20 and I had no issues.


These wheels come in 5x105, or do you need adapters? And what tires will fit without rubbing. If I'm going to change my stockers, I want something that someone has fitted without issues. 

Thanks.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Disregard. It doesn't matter. I'm not putting a set of 35 pound wheels on my car. My Eco wheels are 18 pounds each. Car would be a sled.


----------



## Bamtnm (Feb 13, 2016)

*2014 ltz eibach w/ 20's*

2014 Ltz
1.4 with aem intake
eibach pro kit 1.2" drop
camber kit not needed, took in for alignment and they were within specs without them so I sent them back
20x8 Kmc Rockstars with 235/35/20
No rubbing at all with zero modifications
rides very smooth
big bumps are definitely felt, overall well worth it


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

^^^^ Nice ride, looks clean!


----------



## Mr. Pig (Sep 8, 2013)

2013 Cruze Eco, 1.4, Cruze Eibach Pro-kit springs in front, Cobalt Eibach Sportline springs in rear, Bilstein B8 Struts and Shocks. The reason I went with the Cobalt springs in the rear is with the Bilstein struts, the front sits about an inch or so lower than the back, has something to do with the length of the strut body maybe? Sitting level now, really low though! Have to be careful on speed bumps and steep driveways!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Great looking car, Mr. Pig!

How do you find the ride with the Eibach/B8 combo?

I have Eibachs with stock shocks on my '12 Eco and it sits real low, about where yours is from what I can tell. Mine bottoms out frequently in the front on larger bumps.


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

1. 2014
2. 1.4T
3. LT
4. Spring
5. Eibach
6. 1"
7. N/A
8. Ride is OK
9. On the bump stops more than expected


----------



## Mr. Pig (Sep 8, 2013)

It rides nice, not bouncy at all, but still hits the bump stops on the nastier potholes, which are pretty common in Pennsylvania. I've memorized where they are on my daily trips, but if I am out somewhere I am unfamiliar with and hit one at 45-65 mph, you definitely get a wake up jolt. The Bilsteins have their own built in bump stops, so the instructions tell you to toss the GM ones!



Blue Angel said:


> Great looking car, Mr. Pig!
> 
> How do you find the ride with the Eibach/B8 combo?
> 
> I have Eibachs with stock shocks on my '12 Eco and it sits real low, about where yours is from what I can tell. Mine bottoms out frequently in the front on larger bumps.


----------



## NCS24 (Apr 19, 2016)

Not getting much response on the other thread but here is my car just lowered last Saturday. Just had Eibach Prokits installed and I'm pretty sure the springs have settled, but I'm having issues with the passenger side bottoming out really bad. I have 235/35/19 tires which I will changing to the 245's this Saturday when I take it back to the shop. It has more of a rake look which I'm not digging. Dumb question but are the Eibach springs front and rear, to were you can't mess up when installed?


----------



## CruZ3lT (Apr 19, 2016)

2016 Cruze Lt Limited lowered on Ksport coilovers. Lowered approximately 3 inches in the front and the rear is lowered the max. No issues with the install or instructions provided. Pretty straight forward. Ride quality is excellent for a car lowered on coilovers. Just remember to set your dampers before install on the rear.


----------



## NCS24 (Apr 19, 2016)

for sale


----------



## pgthe1 (Mar 14, 2016)

what's f/s springs or car?


NCS24 said:


> for sale


----------



## NCS24 (Apr 19, 2016)

Car is up for sale. Posted it in the for sale section as well.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

1. 2011 Holden Cruze
2. 1.8l NA
3. CDX
4. Lowers Springs & Struts on all corners
5. Pedders SprotzRyder
6. 40mm

Not a massive drop but the handling in much improved and gives it a much better stance

Before







After








Still needs a good bath though


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

2015 Diesel
KSport coilovers
19" TSW Mechanica with 235 Pirelli P7 All Season Plus


----------



## Ravine (Feb 27, 2015)

Blue Angel said:


> There's not enough suspension travel in the Cruze to go much lower with a spring-only drop. If you need to go lower I would recommend a different route, like coil overs. Any spring, Eibachs included, will ride pretty rough over large bumps even though the drop is minimal. With Eibachs I'm constantly hitting the front bump stops on larger bumps, and I'm considering raising the front end slightly. Mine went down about 1-1/8" in the front, the tires are almost even with the fenders.


How do you raise the front slightly, like half an inch or so after Eibach springs installed ?


----------



## onthelo (Jun 26, 2012)

Miss my Cruze


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Red Hot Cherry Bomb*


1. Model Year:*U.S. spec 2014*2. Engine:*1.4T AT*3. Trim Level:*LT*4. Suspension Type:*Front sport struts and rear sport shocks with lowering springs, LTZ rims shod with *
*Continental Pure Contact 235/45-R18's* (no spacers)*, Front and rear upper tower bars, new front sway bar links (stock length) and polyurethane bushings, rear sway bar*5. Supplier:*Bilstein B8 Front/Back and Eibach Pro Kit Front/Back* – *Bilstein Sports, Ultra Racing bars, Moog* sway bar parts, *Whiteline *swaybar6. Drop Height:*No one in the car, trunk mostly empty* [before shot had new parts, after had old parts (just the measured photos) - Still need to measure after]- photos to come *EDIT: Photo's added*7. Fitment Issues / Modifications Required:*None (unless you count scraping my hitch on an incline)
EDIT: I had to weld on a bracket for the Magnaflow Catback exhaust because the hole it was designed for was being used by my hitch.*8. Ride Quality Comments:*A little stiffer and a few unexpected teeth rattlers, but very nice.*
Even better since adding the Whiteline - start with this IMHO9. Any other comments related to suspension change:*Love the way it handles. I was concerned about it being more difficult to get into, but I did not even notice it. Getting out on the other hand is a bit harder, but for the time being, worth it. The before pictures are a bit deceiving as an empty trailer is attached and lowers the rear a bit and possibly raises the front. The ones with the tape measure are on as level ground I could find near me, but is still on an incline. I had the car aligned the same day as it was a freebie.*









Before After 










































After only














Before Measurements {Clockwise from DR}




























DR:
DF:
PF:
PR:

Gratuitous shot of my trailer 











After Measurements{clockwise from DR}
























​
DR: 25-7/8
DF: 25-7/8
PF: 25-3/4
PR: 26-11/16


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I will add photos here when I swap over to my winter rim / tire combo *EDIT: *See photos below

For now though here are my alignment specs:










These were taken before the front end was repaired, but it is lowered with the winter shoes




























​


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added the after measurements to the post Red Hot Cherry Bomb

(The "build" thread)


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Finally had some time to detail the car and snap some photos.

Lowered using B&G springs and KYB struts and shocks. 

After 20,000 KM I would rated them 6.5 out of 10. 

- Achieved the drop I wanted (roughly 1.2" all around) 
- Ride quality is OK, definitely firmer and feels more stable during cornering 
- BUT, I have bottomed out roughly 6-7 times since the drop. They have been quite large bumps but not overly impressed by that. 

Since the car is paid for and we have absolutely no issues it will be around for awhile. Do have plans to get the front bumper and hood repainted. Commuting/Ontario winters have not been nice to the front of this car. 

Also playing with the idea of completely shaving the trunk and doing some more subtle custom body work and obviously KSports.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dinner said:


> Finally had some time to detail the car and snap some photos.
> 
> Lowered using B&G springs and KYB struts and shocks.
> 
> ...


Do you by any chance have a photo of the rear shocks. I am still waiting on my replacements from Tire Rack (different brand, but should be same, I think, although you have an RS).


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Do you by any chance have a photo of the rear shocks. I am still waiting on my replacements from Tire Rack (different brand, but should be same, I think, although you have an RS).


Sorry I don't, I will try to take a photo next time I have it on the hoist


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

1. 2012
2. 1.4
3. LT RS 
4. Coilovers
5. FK Automotive 
6. Unsure of total drop
7. The coilover install was a two part install. I decided to do the rear one night then did the front the next afternoon. I took the car to get an alignment and was told they couldn't do the alignment due to no camber adjustment and that I needed cam bolts to do it. I decided to verify what they were saying so got the car up on stands and found that the fk coilovers come with an elongated top strut mount hole. My mistake was that I didn't know that and didn't mount the top equally on both sides. For now they are maxed out for negative camber (which isn't too extreme)

I also removed the rear adjustment sleeves to get max drop for the rear. I'm still not totally satisfied with the rear drop. 
8. The ride is extremely smooth in my opinion. You still get more bounce over bumpy sections of rode. But the car seems to glide over most surfaces. My girlfriend has been around lowered cars far longer than myself and had mentioned for the $300 price tag, the FK Streetlines ride smoother than the more expensive coil overs she is used to.
9. Make sure if this is your first experience installing coilovers to pay attention to your strut mounts and make sure if they are elongated or not for camber adjustments. I also did my toe adjustment due to having issues with squealing tires at low speeds on corners. I did it with a center to center measurement from front to back of front wheels. It may not be dead on but it got it close and rides a million times better. Also I have the factory 16 inch wheels with factory tires. I've noticed with the taller sidewall I feel alot more of the tire flex with the rigid suspension.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bassmanjr5 said:


> 1. 2012
> 2. 1.4
> 3. LT RS
> 4. Coilovers
> ...


I thought my front end was low, yours looks like the fender is eating the tire!!


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Bassmanjr5 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. 2012
> ...


No rubbing so far on wheel well or fender. Had a few scrapes on heavy road damage that I was unaware was there. All in all it rides amazingly well. Again that rear end though bugs me to no end. And of course the tire flex due to the sidewalls being so large.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

1. 2013
2. 1.4T
3. LT
4. Air suspension
5. Custom xxx 
6. 2" lift - 8.5" drop
7. Axle modification and swaybar modification
8. Anywhere from OEM to spine breaking depending on what presets I choose
9. Would strongly recommend


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Aus348 said:


> 1. 2013
> 2. 1.4T
> 3. LT
> 4. Air suspension
> ...



What do you have on the windows? The rears seem different than the standard tint in the front.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> What do you have on the windows? The rears seem different than the standard tint in the front.


4% all around. Same tint. It's an optical illusion


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

1. 2014
2. 1.4T
3. LT
4. Spring/OEM strut & shocks
5. Eibach
6. IDK, looks cool
7. Fits 225/50-17 fine but will need camber bolts (-1.16FR & -1.17FR...max spec is -1.25) 
8. Rides good, have to watch out for bridge transitions
9. Seems like trunk weight adds additional drop a lot easier now.


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Bassmanjr5 said:


> 1. 2012
> 2. 1.4
> 3. LT RS
> 4. Coilovers
> ...


Anyone else running FK? I'm looking into them as I'm not happy with my KYB/B&G combo.


----------



## Scribble1531 (Jun 22, 2018)

Figured I’d add to this post!
2017 Chevy Cruze LT RS
Motor- stock 
Wheels- 19 x 8.5 +35 
Tires - 235/35/19
Suspension - BC racing Coilovers


----------



## cRuZe RoCk (Jul 20, 2019)

Hey everybody... 
I own a cruze station 2.0 diesel. 
It has bilstein b6 shocks with oem springs.I'm planning to buy the pro kit
But I'm wondering that the eibach springs go so low. Positive... ?
But sometimes not. ?
Is there a difference in some models or years. May be different shocks? 
Greets from germany
Chris


----------

